# دليل صغير لكل مهندس



## م. سنان يونس نوري (21 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني واخواتي الاعضاء.. السلام عليكم
كل واحد منا خلال عمله وفي أي لحظة يطلب منه عمل تحويلات في وحدات القياس المختلفة.. ومن اجل ذلك أهديكم هذا الدليل البسيط الصغير الذي يمكن أن يكون عوناً لكم أينما كنتم.

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة والإبداع


----------



## maseer (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## Roomaa (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## faiqmohmed (22 مايو 2007)

مهندس سنان اشكرك جدا واتمنى ان اتصل بك 
07901691978
هذا رقمي
واكون ممنون لك اذا اتصلت


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي الفاضل ..الدليل نافع جدا


----------



## الزعيم12 (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكور كتييير


----------



## يحي الحربي (2 يونيو 2007)

جزيل الشكر يا غالي


----------



## ABOOSAMH (2 يونيو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الهندسية (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ... جزاك الله الف خير والله يحفظكم ( ممنونين و عاشت ايدك )


----------



## habeeba (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## ناهده (5 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك ألعافيه


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ سنان دا ئما تفاجئنا بالمفيد والهدايا السخية ... كثر الله هداياك .. "جعل هذا من طبعك وحنا من ربعك"


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 يونيو 2007)

م سنان الفاضل

حقيقة
دليل نافع ومهم 

ومرجع نحتاجة كثيرا

اشكر كل الشكر


----------



## eng_mostafaa (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abouahmed (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووور

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

مرجع ممتاز عاشت ايدك


----------



## ايليا (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا النشمة


----------



## براءة طفل (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخونا على الدليل ممنونين
عاشت ايدك


----------



## akdass (23 أغسطس 2007)

*umahmed*

:77: مشاركة مفيدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود نظمى (23 أغسطس 2007)

أسعد الله مساك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سلوى الاحمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

المهندسة سلوى الاحمد
ممكن تقبلوني عضوة جديدة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (23 أغسطس 2007)

الاخت العزيزة سلوى
اهلاً وسهلاً بك يا زميلتنا العزيزة ومرحبا بك في منتدانا ومنتدى كل المهندسين العرب الطموحين نحو التقدم والرقي... وأنا بدوري حاضر لأرد على قدر استطاعتي على أي استفسار أو معلومة تحتاجينها..
*****ي هو sinan_noori(at)yahoo.com


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## كريم6230 (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا كتاب جميل جدا


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (23 أغسطس 2007)

متشكرين يا باشا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندسهHK (25 أغسطس 2007)

بجد شكرا جدا وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور والطيب طبعكم ياهل العراق


----------



## shartooh (1 سبتمبر 2007)

حبيييييييييييييييييييييي شكرا اخوك شرتوح بس اريد اتعرف عليك اخي الفاضل ياحبذا لو الس في ماتك على المنتدى هم نباهى بيك


----------



## ابن الأكوع (4 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي على المعلومات.....................


----------



## oussama_electrotec (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك .........................


----------



## ABOOSAMH (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الأمه الأسلاميه


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م_عبداللطيف (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_aldin (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rana79 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الدليل مهم جدا ومفيد
سأقوم بنشره بين كل المعنيين..
شكراً جزيلا


----------



## نجاح احمد عبدالقوى (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم انصر المسلمين فى كل مكان وبارك الله فيك وسلامى الى اهل العراق


----------



## DESKTOP (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس صبحا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## aamer_dad (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير ولاكن اعتقد ان هناك برامج لهذة التحويلات ولاكن لم اعثر عليها فهل لديكم اي فكرة اين اجدها؟


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## brain101 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر لحضرتك على الاهداء المتميز


----------



## المهندس بشير (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الملف الضروري لكل مهندس


----------



## عراقي الهوا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وسام العطواني (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على على الموضوع ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## kujee (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المحمد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية سنان


----------



## بندروزا (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abood77 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم يعطيك العافية
و شكراً جزيلاً لك
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhmdan (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك وفرج الله عن اسود العراق


----------



## firasmohammed (22 مايو 2010)

ويبقى العظيم العظيم العراق بارك الله بك اخي وبا صحاب هذا المحل الطيب


----------



## firasmohammed (29 مايو 2010)

لاتحزن ان الله معنا لاتحزن ان الله معنا لاتحزن ان الله معنا
بارك الله بك اخي وتبا لاعداء العراق وعاش العراقيون الشرفاء والله اكبر فوق كيد الحاقدين والمعتدين والخائنين


----------



## firasmohammed (29 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

لا تحزن ان الله معنا 
لاتحزن ان الله معنا 
لا تحزن ان الله معنا​


----------



## يسرى191 (29 مايو 2010)

هذه هديتى المتواضعة اليكم جميعا و بألأخص الشعب العراقى كله 
برنامج software و لا أروع منه 
هدية متواضعة الى كل مهندسى الوطن العربى و بالأخص مرة أخرى الشعب العراقى الحبيب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/NBZCrthW/Maths.html
أرجو منكم ابدا اراءكم فيه فهو شامل لكل أقسام الهندسة بالكامل


----------



## m.alkhdour (30 مايو 2010)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## body55 (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله بك
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## أبوعمر الليبي (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (17 يونيو 2010)

متشكر يا هندسة تسلم ايدك يا قمر بجد كنت محتاج الكتاب ده كتير


----------



## hhmdan (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (4 يونيو 2011)

*جزيت خيرا وبارك الله جهودك*​


----------



## بشير السعدي (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## sayedahmed330 (31 يناير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## احمد عز الدين احمد (31 يناير 2012)

*جميل .. بارك الله فيك*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ممنونين و عاشت ايدك


----------



## صهيب علي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم
تحياتي


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك ويزيدك


----------



## خالدالغزي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------

